# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  TLC Perú-EFTA: gran oportunidad para el agro peruano

## Bruno Cillóniz

Entraría en vigencia a principios de 2011. _Los productos agropecuarios peruanos de exportación recibirán el mismo trato que los de la Unión Europea. Además, Noruega, Islandia y Suiza desgravarán aranceles específicos para frutas y hortalizas. _   *Por:* Redacción  *Agraria.pe.-* El Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) firmado el miércoles pasado por los gobiernos de Perú y los países miembros de la Asociación Europea de Libre Comercio (EFTA, por sus siglas en inglés) fija reglas y oportunidades específicas para la exportación de productos agropecuarios. 
Esas disposiciones entrarán en vigencia junto al TLC, es decir a principios del año próximo, según precisó el ministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (MINCETUR) Martín Pérez Monteverde. Entre dichas medidas, se establece que: 
 Los países del EFTA otorgarán tratos equivalentes a los permitidos a la Unión Europea (UE) en el caso de los productos agrícolas procesados (como conservas). Esto implica que cualquier preferencia arancelaria que se amplíe a la UE será ajustada al TLC Perú-EFTA. 
 Por su parte, Perú mantendrá su Sistema de Franja de Precios y no eliminará aranceles para productos sensibles como la carne de bovino, porcino, pollo y sus preparaciones. Tampoco para productos lácteos y sus derivados ni para el maíz, trigo, arroz, azúcar. 
 Asimismo, se definió que ninguno de los firmantes mantendrá, introducirá o reintroducirá subsidios a la exportación. 
 Además, Perú podrá de forma indefinida aplicar la restitución arancelaria drawback y los regímenes de importación y exportación temporal. En tanto, las mercancías producidas en las Zonas Francas podrán beneficiarse de las preferencias arancelarias del TLC.  *Desgravación arancelaria* 
Por otro lado, todos los países -salvo Liechtenstein-, acordaron individualmente ofertas de desgravación arancelaria para productos agrícolas básicos. 
En el caso de Suiza, para: follaje, capsicums, ajíes, alcachofa, maca, plátano, palta, mango, limón, uva, fresa, semillas y frutos oleaginosos y tabaco. Noruega eliminará aranceles para las aceitunas, alcachofa, aceites vegetales, jugos de frutas, brócoli, frejoles, duraznos y fresas. Islandia: capsicums, tomate, jugos de frutas y tacaco.
Los tres países aplicarán la desgravación arancelaria en flores, espárragos y cebolla.  *Memoradum de colaboración* 
Paralelamente a la suscripción del TLC, Suiza firmó un memorando de cooperación con Perú por US$ 10 millones, destinado a promover las exportaciones peruanas a ese país, especialmente las agrícolas. Es para reconvertir el flujo comercial que tiene el Perú, explicó Pérez Monteverde, quien agregó. Existen una serie de productos que ellos han definido, como la tara, la kiwicha, que van a ayudarnos a industrializarnos, a establecer contactos con productores peruanos e interesados suizos. 
Por su parte, Jean-Daniel Gerber, el secretario de Estado de Suiza para Asuntos Económicos, presente en la ceremonia de suscripción del TLC Perú- EFTA, afirmó: Quisiéramos obtener más productos agrícolas y particularmente más manufacturas. 
La EFTA es el cuarto mercado de las exportaciones generales peruanas, después de Estados Unidos, la UE y China. Importa el 50% de los productos agrícolas que consume. 
El año pasado, según estadísticas de Promperú, las agroexportaciones peruanas a la EFTA alcanzaron US$ 9,6 millones (3,2 mil TM) siendo Suiza su principal mercado con compras de US$ 6,9 millones (2,2 mil TM) seguido de Noruega, con US$ 2,4 millones (961 TM) Islandia y US$ 212,2 mil (83,8 TM). No se exportó a Liechtenstein. 
Los primeros productos agropecuarios enviados a esos destinos ese año fueron: café, por US$ 6,9 millones (2,1 mil TM) espárragos frescos, por US$ 1,5 millones (572,4 TM) y conservados, por US$ 317,9 mil (105,5 TM) mango, por US$ 167,7 mil (96 TM) y palta, por US$ 127,7 mil (US$ 63,3 TM).   *DATOS: *  
  La cooperación suiza se ejecutará a través de cuatros proyectos: cooperación comercial y desarrollo de comercio; biocomercio; la instalación de un centro regional en competencia en política y legislación comercial; y el fortalecimiento de capacidades para la formulación e implementación de políticas comerciales.   
  En la ceremonia de suscripción del TLC Perú - EFTA estuvieron presentes el viceministro de Comercio Exterior, Eduardo Ferreyros; la embajadora de Suiza, Anne-Pascale Krauer Müller; el jefe del sector América del Ministerio de Economía de Suiza, Philippe Nell; la cónsul general de Suiza, Silvia Spahn; el cónsul general de Noruega, Lars Stimman y el cónsul general de Islandia, Augusto Arriola, entre otras autoridades.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú suscribió TLC con EFTA y entraría en vigencia en primer trimestre del 2011 Oportunidades para la producción orgánica del Perú en Londres, Gran Bretaña y la UE. Artículo: El agro peruano se luce en Sudáfrica Artículo: La crisis griega afectaría al agro peruano Seis desafíos para el agro peruano

----------

